# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bình dị súp cua Sài Gòn - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nhắc đến súp, có lẽ mọi người sẽ nghĩ ngay đến món ăn có xuất xứ từ phương Tây, chỉ có mặt trong các nhà hàng. Nhưng tại Sài Gòn, có một món súp đã trở nên rất quen thuộc và bình dị, đi vào từng ngóc ngách của những con phố nơi đây: đó là súp cua!
“Súp cua, súp cua…!” Tiếng rao quen thuộc vẫn vang lên mỗi ngày. Có lẽ hiếm nơi nào trên đất nước Việt Nam này súp cua lại được rao bán như vậy. Những chiếc xe gắn máy chở cả thùng súp cua đi vào từng con hẻm, đến gõ cửa từng nhà. Súp cua được bán trên vỉa hè, trong những quán nhỏ bình dân. Không cần phải đặt chân vào nhà hàng, bạn vẫn có thể thưởng thức súp cua hằng ngày với giá cả rất phải chăng. 

Súp cua có xuất xứ từ phương Tây nhưng khi đến Sài Gòn nó đã được biến tấu cho phù hợp với tập quán ăn uống của người bản địa. Chén súp cua đặc sánh, nóng hổi với thịt cua, nấm, trứng cút, những đường vân trứng màu trắng vàng nổi đều trông thật hấp dẫn. Súp được múc ra chỉ cần thêm một chút ngò rí, xì dầu hoặc tương ớt, vậy là bạn đã có một bữa xế thật ngon lành!

Khó có thể thống kê được có tổng cộng bao nhiêu quán súp cua, bao nhiêu gánh súp cua trên khắp đất Sài thành này nhưng những nơi bán súp cua nổi tiếng có thể kể đến quán súp cua đối diện chợ Bà Chiểu, hẻm Lò Đồng (đường Cách Mạng Tháng Tám) hay súp cua gần nhà thờ Đức Bà. Đồ nghề của chủ quán đơn giản chí có nồi, bếp, vài chiếc ghế nhựa. Bạn có thể ngồi ăn tại chỗ hoặc bỏ hộp mang về. Dân văn phòng làm việc muộn thường gọi hộp mang về văn phòng ăn để lấy sức cho cả buổi tối.

Sống ở Sài Gòn, có lẽ mọi người đều biết đến gánh súp gần Nhà thờ Đức Bà, đoạn Công Trường Mê Linh. Ngay tại khu trung tâm sang trọng bậc nhất thành phố vẫn có những quán hàng rong cực kỳ đông khách. Không chỉ có giới học sinh - sinh viên mà ngay cả dân văn phòng công sở sang trọng cũng không thể cưỡng lại được sức hấp dẫn của chén súp cua nóng hổi. Không hề câu nệ, chỉ cần một chiếc ghế nhựa con con, dù bạn mặc đồ jean bụi bặm hay đồ vest sang trọng, bạn vẫn có thể thoải mái thưởng thức súp cua. Cô bán hàng ở đây rất dễ tính. Chẳng cần là khách quen, nếu bạn thiếu một chút tiền, bạn có thể khất đến lần sau. Súp cua ở nhà thờ Đức Bà chỉ bán vào cuối buổi chiều, giữa thành phố nắng nóng quanh năm này, ăn súp cua giờ đó có lẽ là hợp lý nhất. 

Ngồi giữa một không gian thoáng đãng, không bị bó hẹp bởi bàn ghế hay bốn bức tường, ngắm nhìn từng dòng người qua lại, đó là cách thưởng thức súp cua rất đặc trưng của người dân Sài thành. Bạn hãy thử một lần hòa mình vào không gian đặc biệt này và thưởng thức món súp cua Sài Gòn bình dị.

Địa chỉ:
 - Quán súp cua đối diện chợ Bà Chiểu, hẻm Lò Đồng (đường Cách Mạng Tháng Tám)

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Súp Cua đối diện chợ Bà Chiểu_

 - Quán súp gần Nhà thờ Đức Bà, đoạn Công Trường Mê Linh - Phường Bến Nghé - Quận 1 - Hồ Chí Minh

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Súp Cua gần Nhà Thờ Đức Bà_



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

trông nhầy nhầy giống bột sắn nhỉ

----------


## songoku

Chả bao giờ ăn được món súp cua, hic hic

----------

